# Spaceliner horn wiring help needed PLEASE!!!



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2016)

Should be so simple, but given the fact that my electrical know how is about zero, I can use some help hooking up this horn. The lights work, got that part figured out. Batteries are brand new. Contacts are all clean, and the horn works fine when the 2 wires are touched to a battery end. The horn has 2 wires coming off it, a red wire that I think is positive, and a yellow wire that the end of screws into the horn and the tank (ground?) I need to know where these 2 wires connect to the horn push button and the battery tray. Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 1, 2016)

this was posted a while ago, mainly light, but it also shows horn wires.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks. I saw that, but it doesn't show both horn wires. Like you said, mostly lights.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2016)

any help?


----------



## partsguy (Jan 1, 2016)

I did a thread on re-wiring and re-building a Huffy tank with a horn and light, the same principle applies.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 1, 2016)

Here ya go! http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-Your-Classic-Bicycle-Tank&highlight=dummies


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2016)

Here are some add'l pics of the lights and horn. Bulbs, batteries are new. I can get the lights to work, the horn, which does work, is my wiring dilemma. The horn has a red and yellow wire. The yellow wire (ground?) is attached to the horn through the tank. The red wire is attached to the horn and free on the other end. The horn switch is a push-button that is supposed to sound the horn as you push the button to make contact. I've cleaned every connection possible.

So basically I need to know how to hook up the horn.

partsguy, thanks, but the Huffy set-up isn't like this one. 

I feel like an idiot having to ask for help on this, thanks to all for helping!


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 1, 2016)

two off the switches need to be power + (white n brown) 
red from horn gets tucked in the twang on the horn button
black from headlight switch to bulbs
white from horn goes to rear battery black (ground)
headlight housing needs to be screwed down for its ground


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 2, 2016)

Contacted Evans 200 chatted on phone this morning got him up and buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing like it's supposed to.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 2, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> Contacted Evans 200 chatted on phone this morning got him up and buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing like it's supposed to.




You get an ATTABOY! for that.


Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 2, 2016)

Project completed, WHEW !!

Many. many thank you's to those who helped: MickeyC, the STIG, partsguy, halfatruck, jd56, BrentP, and especially syclesavage who actually phoned this morning.

This is a great community of fellow enthusiasts always willing to help, as I do whenever I can. Happy New Year to all !


----------

